# Onkyo TX NR609, subwoofer question



## kunalraiker (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a subwoofer and a cable from an old subwoofer, which is a 2 RCA to 1RCA cable.
Can I use it with the current 2 sub output to the single rca input port on my woofer.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sure, you can use it, I would just use the one output on the receiver and just tape the second rca end so it doesn't ground out on anything


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

My guess is that the 2 subwoofer outputs on your AVR are for two different subwoofers; if you connect both you may get "double eq" sent to the sub.

You _may_ get some hum if you leave one side unplugged; try it. If you get hum you can add a _two female to one male_ RCA adapter.


----------



## kunalraiker (Jun 6, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> My guess is that the 2 subwoofer outputs on your AVR are for two different subwoofers; if you connect both you may get "double eq" sent to the sub.
> 
> You _may_ get some hum if you leave one side unplugged; try it. If you get hum you can add a _two female to one male_ RCA adapter.


The two rca outputs on the av receiver correspond to two separate sub woofer output.

My question is:
The input on my subwoofer is a single RCA connection, but an old cable I have was for another subwoofer which required a double rca input.

Now what I'am doing is interchanged the cable and using the double rca section to connect to this new receiver and the single rca end to the new subwoofer.
Does that make sense? and is that ok to do or I will have issues with + and -


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 7, 2012)

You'd be better off using it the same way you used to, using a single output of the receiver and going into both stereo inputs of the sub. If it only has one input, you'd be better off using a normal RCA. Or, if you don't want to replace the Y cable (if it's long and expensive), just use another Y cable of the opposite sex to sum the lines back to a single. I'd avoid using both sub outs on the receiver, that can lead to odd electrical things, depending on the receiver's design.


----------

